# Greaney to quit as SJC’s senior justice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick gets to appoint another one*

John M. Greaney, senior justice of the Supreme Judicial Court, is stepping down in December to teach at Suffolk University Law School, departing just four months shy of his mandatory retirement.
The vacancy on the state's highest court will give Gov. *Deval Patrick* his second chance to appoint a justice since giving Margot Botsford the Supreme nod last fall.
Greaney, 69, of Westfield is swapping his judicial robes for a Suffolk sweatshirt to serve as director of the Macaronis Institute for Trial and Appellate Advocacy.
"I will work assiduously to add to the wide range of services, courses and programs that the institute conducts, so that it will continue its status as a respected center for trial and appellate advocacy and legal studies," he said.
Greaney was appointed to the SJC in 1989 by Gov. Michael S. Dukakis and has served seven years longer than Chief Justice Margaret H. Marshall.
A graduate of College of the Holy Cross and New York University School of Law, his legacy includes a 2006 decision that lawmakers violated the state constitution by refusing to vote on a proposed amendment that would have banned gay marriages.
"The students of Suffolk University will be fortunate to have his wisdom among the faculty," Patrick said of Greaney yesterday.

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...7_31_Greaney_to_quit_as_SJC_s_senior_justice/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So another "judicial activist" will be appointed to continue the usurpation of the responsibilities of the feckless General Court...

Yawn.


----------

